# [H] SM TAU DE Grey knight [W] £££ DE Witch hunters



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

It is me again doing my usual massive sale thread  
so lets get to business heres the list all other info at bottom
NEED TO GO BY FRIDAY PLEASE!

TAU: for all £55 anything separatley %40 off would prefer to sell all together
24 x tau fire warriors 12 primed 12 painted dark green and light green
12 unbuilt tau fire warriors BNIB
1 x crisis battlesuit w/plasma gun, flamer, multi tracker 
6 x stealth suits 2 fusion blaster
1 x hammerhead stuck on railgun thing and smart missile drones
6 or 7 gun droes
2 markerlight drones

SM: 
1 captain lysander primed - £8 - gone
enough to build a second 5 man squad with 2 PC's and 2 HB's - £13- gone
land raider with HB - gone 
assault termi squad 2 lc 3 th ss - £17.50

DH - GK:
5 stormtroopers 4 hellguns 1 hell pistol and power sword - £8
5 karskins 1 is a ig command plasma pistol and powersword 1 with plasmagun - £8
4 GK's termies 1 has broken halberd 2 with incenarators -£10


WANTS
WH:
sisters of battle any really

DE: 
raiders a few wych squads

LOTR GONDOR
anything mainly warriors and knights 

IG:
vets 
command squad
chimera

and of course money!

[email protected] my email!
all pics sent buy email would like offers but if i have to i will give ou a price (not very good with this)
you pay p&p unless its less then £2.50
pm or post here if you're interested in anything!


----------



## OrdoMalleus (Apr 24, 2009)

Are the GK Termies painted?


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

fraid so okay painted


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

new add on on the SM list


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

NO takers wat so ever?


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

I ight be interested in the tau. How much for all of them?


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

if im right its £125 rrp
hmmm £60? willing to lower i think i might of messed rrp but this seems right..


this s the rrp count up
27 - stealthsuits
13.50 - battlesuit
60 - tau fire warriors
25 - hammer head


85 + 27 = 112 + 13.50 = £125.5 rrp 

£60 okay price? k:


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

updated everything also accepting lotr gondor army!


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

want everything gone by this friday please!


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

Updated Stuff Gone Stuff Lowered


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

are the assault termies painted


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

yes, yes they are.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Do you still have the broken off part of the halberd on the GKT? i.e. is he fixable, or will I need to kitbash him?


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

fraid its a kitbash for that dude


----------

